# THANK YOU FA!



## tattooedrat (May 24, 2012)

Thank you for the site change! A lot of my friends are complaining about it but I LOVE IT! I made the sugestion for a change a few days ago and it's almost as if you guys listened?! LOL I doubt that but THANK YOU ANYWAY!

I did notice that someone has issues with the ads though. Not everyone's monitor is as wide as mine so the ads get squished up fenders butt LOL

So might wanna move those 

THANK YOU!


----------



## Felidire (May 30, 2012)

Is there's no "Remember Me" option anymore? The damn thing keeps on logging me out, rofl.


----------



## Devious Bane (May 31, 2012)

Thanks for the broken site guys.


----------



## Kaamos (May 31, 2012)

It's better than YouTube's redesign, I'll give it that.


----------



## thoron (May 31, 2012)

Kaamos said:


> It's better than YouTube's redesign, I'll give it that.



Anyone with common sense in web design could do a better job than google/youtube.


----------



## zachhart12 (May 31, 2012)

Felidire said:


> Is there's no "Remember Me" option anymore? The damn thing keeps on logging me out, rofl.



It shouldn't keep logging you out...  Never does to me.


----------



## MRGamer01 (May 31, 2012)

Haha you're kidding right?


----------



## Gryphoneer (May 31, 2012)

thoron said:


> Anyone with common sense in web design could do a better job than google/youtube.


Be prepared to be shitstormed by Google fanboys the minute they find that post.


----------



## Verin Asper (May 31, 2012)

thoron said:


> Anyone with common sense in web design could do a better job than google/youtube.


at least when google say they gonna do a redesign...they actually go and do it :V


----------



## Kesteh (May 31, 2012)

Verin Asper said:


> at least when google say they gonna do a redesign...they actually go and do it :V


You forgot to add "Within 3 months".


----------



## Bluflare (Jun 4, 2012)

I want to change this to god for making scriggles step down she was no good with this site from the start anyway.

don't really want her to come back anyway.


----------



## kai.nao (Jun 4, 2012)

I love it too. Maybe next we'll be able to make folders in our Galleries like DeviantART


----------



## MRGamer01 (Jun 4, 2012)

Bluflare said:


> I want to change this to god for making scriggles step down she was no good with this site from the start anyway.
> 
> don't really want her to come back anyway.



She's not exactly stepping down, rather taking a break for about the rest of the year.


----------



## RTDragon (Jun 4, 2012)

kai.nao said:


> I love it too. Maybe next we'll be able to make folders in our Galleries like DeviantART



Not going  to happen anytime soon considering the site is not up to modern standards.


----------



## Erethzium (Jun 5, 2012)

RTDragon said:


> Not going  to happen anytime soon considering the site is not up to modern standards.


^This.

Good luck getting any good website updates on FA, especially with how slowly they update.

-UI overhaul from 3 years ago? "On the backburner"
-People asking for useful features like folders and return of commission info page? "Update" thumbnails instead, and break them in the process
-Lots of weird, nonsensical features like "hidden favorites" and such

I honestly don't know what the deal is, here.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 17, 2012)

Having read this thread, I was reminded of this picture. Was this actually a thing that happened or what? 

http://i.imgur.com/lHFus.jpg

If this is what it used to look like, why did they ever change it?


----------



## Accountability (Jun 18, 2012)

Gracie said:


> Having read this thread, I was reminded of this picture. Was this actually a thing that happened or what?
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/lHFus.jpg
> 
> If this is what it used to look like, why did they ever change it?



That went through various stages of completion, ranging from "Real soon!" to "Very soon!" to "We're hiring designers!" to "This Summer!" to "Soon!" to "It's been put on hold" to "It's not happening".

Now instead I guess Dragoneer has taken it upon himself to learn CSS and just fix the current design.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 18, 2012)

Accountability said:


> That went through various stages of completion, ranging from "Real soon!" to "Very soon!" to "We're hiring designers!" to "This Summer!" to "Soon!" to "It's been put on hold" to "It's not happening".
> 
> Now instead I guess Dragoneer has taken it upon himself to learn CSS and just fix the current design.



Surely there is some remnant of the code somewhere? There must be one furry out there who can code and would finish it. Its not that hard to find a vaguely talented coder, surely :/


----------



## Armaetus (Jun 18, 2012)

Bluflare said:


> I want to change this to god for making scriggles step down she was no good with this site from the start anyway.
> 
> don't really want her to come back anyway.



She really isn't qualified in any way when it comes to administration, despite the lack of new staff. I'd rather her not come back at all as I've said in a deleted journal. It makes me question how staff are picked, be it nepotism or cronyism or something else.

I'm sorry but the site is far behind its competitors and it's embarrassing, which explains my hiatus from the site.


----------



## Accountability (Jun 22, 2012)

Glaice said:


> I'm sorry but the site is far behind its competitors and it's embarrassing, which explains my hiatus from the site.



Hey! Some of the tables are being replaced with CSS <div>s!

FurAffinity: Finally, it's 2008!


----------



## Devious Bane (Jun 23, 2012)

Accountability said:


> Finally, it's 2008!



This is quite an accomplishment coming from FA. We should celebrate.


----------



## PheagleAdler (Jun 24, 2012)

Gracie said:


> Having read this thread, I was reminded of this picture. Was this actually a thing that happened or what?
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/lHFus.jpg
> 
> If this is what it used to look like, why did they ever change it?



I would love to see that implemented. It looks so streamlined!


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 24, 2012)

Accountability said:


> Hey! Some of the tables are being replaced with CSS <div>s!
> 
> FurAffinity: Finally, it's 2008!


I personally think Dragoneer even got sick and tired of asking Yak to do stuff and have been learning CSS himself to fix the site instead.


----------

